
What are the attributes of high quality feedback? - dev_by_day
https://fastersafely.com/productivity-engineering/principles/high-quality-feedback-loops/
======
reaLg_move_in_3
Interesting way to frame build cycles as feedback loops. I never thought about
it that way.

